

No, a mentally ill developer is not good for your team - donburks
http://www.donburks.com/the-mind-of-a-developer/

======
sinelanguage
I find this post completely ignorant. For starters, mental illness is a
holistic issue as much as it is a chemical/medical issue. Anyone with a mental
illness who has taken ownership of its symptoms through all the channels
available to them to circumvent any detriment it has on their life; including
family, social, and career; can be a good developer, father, friend, mentor to
other developers, team lead, CTO, etc... if that is their chosen path. You
obviously have only experienced people with mental illness who are not being
treated or treating themselves properly. I bet you have also had great
experiences with developers with mental illness because you had no fucking
clue they were suffering from it, because they were using the tools available
too them to have a great quality of life and enjoy their careers as aspiring,
hungry, productive and bleeding edge coders.

~~~
sinelanguage
and I think the title of your post should be, "I am not fit to be on a team
with mentally ill developers!"

------
ArtDev
Dyslexia is not a mental illness asshole.

